# New England vs. Florida apprenticeship



## Dobermann315 (Jul 26, 2013)

Hello,

I am getting out of the military in a few months and debating applying at a JATC in New England (wife's hometown) vs. a JATC in central Florida (my hometown). I am trying to get an accurate breakdown of the pros and cons of each region since I figure I will be locked in for my apprenticeship.

I know the pay is much better in New England and not so good in the south, however the cost of living is also lower in Florida. I've heard the unions are much stronger in New England but that the work is much better right now in central Florida.

Can anyone give me some advice or insights since this will be a major move for me?

Thanks


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

If your gonna go union and have the opportunity I would go up north. If your not going union, go where it makes you happy.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Dobermann315 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am getting out of the military in a few months and debating applying at a JATC in New England (wife's hometown) vs. a JATC in central Florida (my hometown). I am trying to get an accurate breakdown of the pros and cons of each region since I figure I will be locked in for my apprenticeship.
> 
> ...


Boston's Local 103 will be busy so you will do well up here...

http://www.bostonjatc.com


Welcome aboard and Thank You for your service..:thumbup:





.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

New England...Florida is a shambles - politically and economically. However Florida does have more cultural choices and better food.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

eejack said:


> However Florida does have more cultural choices and better food.


One of your biggests loads of crap and that is saying something. :laughing:


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Go to Florida and ask for piperunner and wait for glory


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

New England states have better reciprocity for journeyman and masters licenses than Florida does. I can reciprocate my NH license to 16 or 19 other states, while Florida you can only reciprocate with Georgia. Something to consider if you ever want to leave Floriduh.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

ponyboy said:


> Go to Florida and ask for piperunner and wait for glory


I heard they are going to build Piperunner World in Orlando in honor of him.


----------



## Brother Noah (Jul 18, 2013)

Dobermann315 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am getting out of the military in a few months and debating applying at a JATC in New England (wife's hometown) vs. a JATC in central Florida (my hometown). I am trying to get an accurate breakdown of the pros and cons of each region since I figure I will be locked in for my apprenticeship.
> 
> ...


 In my experience with those two areas I found the cost of living very similar with the scale and or benefits in the north east made for a better living wage.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

BBQ said:


> One of your biggests loads of crap and that is saying something. :laughing:


I have been to both places - and not the tourist spots. NE food is seafood...good seafood but not much else. Historical spots. The occasional beer fest. 

Florida has lots of cultures clashing in one spot - great food, music, night life and lots of warm outdoorsy things to do all year round ( if you avoid where all the old New Englanders live ).


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

There's good restaurants in Florida because a lot of people from the northeast started restaurants there. :thumbsup:


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Screw all that. Come to iowa and make sure to take a layoff around deer and turkey season


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Dobermann315 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am getting out of the military in a few months and debating applying at a JATC in New England (wife's hometown) vs. a JATC in central Florida (my hometown). I am trying to get an accurate breakdown of the pros and cons of each region since I figure I will be locked in for my apprenticeship.
> 
> ...


If I had a choice between New England and Central Florida, I would chose New England hands down.
No offense but central Florida is more like most of the rural south. They like to be poor, it builds character. Its just a lifestyle choice due to the fact that their isn't much middle income cash flow in that part of the State.
Once you leave Palm Beach County traveling north, its pretty much retired people and poor folks bass fishin until you get into Virginia.
But,
what do I know, Ive only lived in and traveled Florida for 50+ years.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

MTW said:


> There's good restaurants in Florida because a lot of people from the northeast started restaurants there. :thumbsup:


We have incredible restaurants here in South Florida, I would say many are world class. I really hate to leave here and gamble on dining out in other States.
I was so disgusted with the food in Texas, especially the BBQ.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

jrannis said:


> If I had a choice between New England and Central Florida, I would chose New England hands down.
> No offense but central Florida is more like most of the rural south. They like to be poor, it builds character. Its just a lifestyle choice due to the fact that their isn't much middle income cash flow in that part of the State.
> Once you leave Palm Beach County traveling north, its pretty much retired people and poor folks bass fishin until you get into Virginia.
> But,
> what do I know, Ive only lived in and traveled Florida for 50+ years.


Wow, you're old. :laughing:

Never been a big fan of Florida, but a lot of people are. Everyone has to try and make chicken salad out of chicken sh*t at some point in their life, anyway.


----------



## sparkie2010 (Sep 15, 2009)

Go north,


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Going_Commando said:


> Wow, you're old. :laughing:
> 
> Never been a big fan of Florida, but a lot of people are. Everyone has to try and make chicken salad out of chicken sh*t at some point in their life, anyway.


Dont get me wrong, the best time you will ever have in your life can be found here, also the very best of the beach and beach bodies are here.
Clubs and hanging out all night and dolphin fishing are the best in the world.
I enjoy every day here in South Florida.
Emphasis on the words "South Florida"


----------



## Dobermann315 (Jul 26, 2013)

jrannis said:


> If I had a choice between New England and Central Florida, I would chose New England hands down.
> No offense but central Florida is more like most of the rural south. They like to be poor, it builds character. Its just a lifestyle choice due to the fact that their isn't much middle income cash flow in that part of the State.
> Once you leave Palm Beach County traveling north, its pretty much retired people and poor folks bass fishin until you get into Virginia.
> But,
> what do I know, Ive only lived in and traveled Florida for 50+ years.


Are you serious? You're from the "No hablas ingles" part of Florida and you think you think the state is the "rural south"? Florida is not like the "rural south" at all since its mostly populated by snowbirds who move here from the north. Have you been to Tampa, Orlando, or Jacksonville? 

But I digress. I am trying to figure where I can get the best training as an electrician and where I can make the most money. Is everyone in agreement that Massachusetts is a better union state as an electrician?


----------



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

Dobermann315 said:


> Are you serious? You're from the "No hablas ingles" part of Florida and you think you think the state is the "rural south"? Florida is not like the "rural south" at all since its mostly populated by snowbirds who move here from the north. Have you been to Tampa, Orlando, or Jacksonville?
> 
> But I digress. I am trying to figure where I can get the best training as an electrician and where I can make the most money. Is everyone in agreement that Massachusetts is a better union state as an electrician?


Florida is probably not a good state to be in any kind of union being a right to work for less state


----------



## Dobermann315 (Jul 26, 2013)

bkmichael65 said:


> Florida is probably not a good state to be in any kind of union being a right to work for less state


What exactly is a right to work state?


----------



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

Dobermann315 said:


> What exactly is a right to work state?


States that have laws prohibiting agreements between employers and labor unions such as the one between between the IBEW and NECA


----------



## WhitehouseRT (Aug 20, 2013)

bkmichael65 said:


> States that have laws prohibiting agreements between employers and labor unions such as the one between between the IBEW and NECA


Which is dumb.... "There shall be no agree-ing between workers and bosses; they must always be at odds with eachother."


----------



## Dobermann315 (Jul 26, 2013)

I like how they call it "right to work" so it sounds like a good thing. Kind of like the Patriot Act.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

eejack said:


> New England...Florida is a shambles - politically and economically. However Florida does have more cultural choices and better food.


South Florida. Like John said, go north of Palm Beach and you are in hicksville. 
Remember the movie Easy Rider? I don't think you are old enough.
But some dudes on bikes traveled cross country and were killed in central Florida. Seems to be a good example. Not true, but an example of the area.



Dobermann315 said:


> Are you serious? You're from the "No hablas ingles" part of Florida and you think you think the state is the "rural south"? Florida is not like the "rural south" at all since its mostly populated by snowbirds who move here from the north. Have you been to Tampa, Orlando, or Jacksonville?
> 
> But I digress. I am trying to figure where I can get the best training as an electrician and where I can make the most money. Is everyone in agreement that Massachusetts is a better union state as an electrician?


Ethnic diversity is what makes south Florida one of the very best places to be.
Without Little Havana and other ethnic communities, it would not be as special. Its the diverse population that makes it so special.


----------



## Dobermann315 (Jul 26, 2013)

John Valdes said:


> Ethnic diversity is what makes south Florida one of the very best places to be.Without Little Havana and other ethnic communities, it would not be as special. Its the diverse population that makes it so special.


Yeah I agree. Its a little misleading to characterize Florida with other southern states. Not that it doesn't have its fair share of backwards ********/hillbillies. 

Its too bad Florida follows the rest of the ******* south with dirt poor wages and lack of union support.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Florida would be a nicer place to live. The trade off however is $12.00/hour wages and not much for licensing requirements.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Its much nicer working down there in the winter. Its actually very nice down there in the winter. Cool and sometimes cold. Perfect for outdoor work. Construction.


----------



## Dobermann315 (Jul 26, 2013)

John Valdes said:


> Its much nicer working down there in the winter. Its actually very nice down there in the winter. Cool and sometimes cold. Perfect for outdoor work. Construction.


I guess everywhere has its nice seasons. Although working outside in boston in january doesn't sound too fun.


----------



## Dobermann315 (Jul 26, 2013)

Does anyone know how much work is available at the local in Boston?

I've read some threads on here where people were waiting years to try and get into some JATC programs in the northeast (NY) part of the country?


----------



## Bigssweet (Oct 10, 2013)

Dobermann315 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am getting out of the military in a few months and debating applying at a JATC in New England (wife's hometown) vs. a JATC in central Florida (my hometown). I am trying to get an accurate breakdown of the pros and cons of each region since I figure I will be locked in for my apprenticeship.
> 
> ...


Whichever local you choose, remember, it is and always be your home local. I would go for New England, if you choose. You can always go back to Florida to work off of whichever locals book 2, but you won't be happy with the scale from what I understand.


----------



## Dobermann315 (Jul 26, 2013)

Bigssweet said:


> Whichever local you choose, remember, it is and always be your home local. I would go for New England, if you choose. You can always go back to Florida to work off of whichever locals book 2, but you won't be happy with the scale from what I understand.


Yeah I'm just trying to figure out if the higher pay is worth it since I assume you cant really transfer locals during an apprenticeship.

Also I need to earn money relatively soon after I separate. I'm sure demand for electricians in each area will play a big part.


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

If you're not sure where you want to permanently reside, another thing to consider is reciprocity of your license with other states. I believe Florida doesn't have a state wide journeyman licensing... Only electrical contractor's licensing is administered at the state level.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Florida is an awesome place to take a vacation but working there for a living...not so much. :no:


----------



## Dobermann315 (Jul 26, 2013)

Michigan Master said:


> If you're not sure where you want to permanently reside, another thing to consider is reciprocity of your license with other states. I believe Florida doesn't have a state wide journeyman licensing... Only electrical contractor's licensing is administered at the state level.


Then what happens after the 5 year JATC apprentice course in Florida? Are you a journeyman?


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

Dobermann315 said:


> Then what happens after the 5 year JATC apprentice course in Florida? Are you a journeyman?


Completing an electrical apprenticeship does not make you _licensed_, although the union may issue you a j-card, and maybe in Florida that's all you need to work for an electrical contractor.

Each state has different rules concerning licensing, and just because you hold a license in one state, does not mean another state will honor it; you must meet their requirements and even then, unless they have reciprocity with your state, you will likely still need to pay fees and take their licensing exam.

In Florida, if you want to become a licensed journeyman, you must contact the _local county_ licensing office in the jurisdiction where you intend to practice to find out about the requirements. Getting a journeyman's license, even if not required in Florida, might not be a bad idea; at least that way if you ever decide to move to state where you need a license, even if not reciprocal, you'll be in a better boat than this guy.

We got a guy who recently applied for a position at our shop but he only has a union card and company policy and Michigan law requires a license... a union j-card is not the same thing as a license. Unfortunately although he seems to have the required experience, unless he gets licensed we cannot hire him.


----------



## PipeMonkey134 (Sep 24, 2013)

Dobermann315 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am getting out of the military in a few months and debating applying at a JATC in New England (wife's hometown) vs. a JATC in central Florida (my hometown). I am trying to get an accurate breakdown of the pros and cons of each region since I figure I will be locked in for my apprenticeship.
> 
> ...


Use your GI bill to go to College for free and find something better to do with your life. That would be my advice. *not that this is a horrible career, you just have a great opportunity using the Post 9/11 GI Bill to go to school and get money to live off of (BAH) while you're in school.


----------



## Dobermann315 (Jul 26, 2013)

PipeMonkey134 said:


> Use your GI bill to go to College for free and find something better to do with your life. That would be my advice. *not that this is a horrible career, you just have a great opportunity using the Post 9/11 GI Bill to go to school and get money to live off of (BAH) while you're in school.


Yeah I already have a bachelors and it didn't do me any good getting a job before I went into the military. I enjoyed going to college but I also need steady work and decent pay. 

I am considering hanging on to my GI bill later on after I get a journeyman's license and then taking maybe 6 credits a semester while working full time. That might be a tall task to take on.

I am trying to use this forum to get an idea about all aspects of being an electrician. I know there is a lot of grunt work involved at first but it seems like if you are smart you can advance into different aspects of the field. 

Thank you all for the good insights into the job.


----------



## PipeMonkey134 (Sep 24, 2013)

Dobermann315 said:


> Yeah I already have a bachelors and it didn't do me any good getting a job before I went into the military. I enjoyed going to college but I also need steady work and decent pay.
> 
> I am considering hanging on to my GI bill later on after I get a journeyman's license and then taking maybe 6 credits a semester while working full time. That might be a tall task to take on.
> 
> ...


If you are an apprentice then you get your GI bill every month like you were going to school half time. I get about $550 a month from the GI Bill. Here is your advancement in the Union: Apprentice (45-95% of the Journeyman wage), Journeyman, Foreman ($2 an hour more than journeyman), general foreman, superintendent. From what I hear out in the field here in Chicago, hardly any companies pay anything over the Journeyman wage. Maybe other locals are different, but after being in the Military for 5 years and ALWAYS using teamwork to do everything there is absolutely ZERO teamwork begin a union electrician. This is an organization that likes to do MORE WORK!!!! Not necessarily better or more efficient, just more. The union influences local and national codes to make the job more difficult so more people will be employed all under the disguise of safety. You should try to be a helper or a CE/CW before you indenture yourself into an apprenticeship to get the union experience. Once you're an apprentice, thats it you can only do construction electrical work for the IBEW or they will sue you. You might love it, or you might be constantly asking why the hell are we doing it this way? Why am I working alone when I could already be done if I had a partner? I remember being an electrician in the Navy as an enjoyable experience. Being a Union electrician has not which is why I'm getting out of construction.


----------



## Dobermann315 (Jul 26, 2013)

Are you saying that non-union is better than union and maybe I should look at ABC? 

Or are you just saying that a job as an electrician is not worth pursuing since I have a GI Bill?

I think alot of the information I get from these forums about unions and apprenticeships is region/local specific. Its hard to generalize each person's good or bad experiences with their union since its different everywhere.


----------



## PipeMonkey134 (Sep 24, 2013)

Dobermann315 said:


> Are you saying that non-union is better than union and maybe I should look at ABC?
> 
> Or are you just saying that a job as an electrician is not worth pursuing since I have a GI Bill?
> 
> I think alot of the information I get from these forums about unions and apprenticeships is region/local specific. Its hard to generalize each person's good or bad experiences with their union since its different everywhere.


I'm saying it's a major adjustment from the teamwork culture of the military. You will get every penny of your GI bill if you are an apprentice electrician union or non union. Yes the Unions are different everywhere my experience is specific to Local 134 Chicago. The JOB itself is fantastic, the condition of the economy creates a desperate and hostile work life. When there are 2,000 people waiting to take your job who are equally qualified to do your job, the people you work for will exploit this.


----------

